# My Cats been runover :(



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Worried sick, some teenagers came round ealier with a picture of a cat on their phone who had been involved in a road accident. It was ours 
Bless them, they were on their way to the community centre and noticed a cat who had been knocked over, so one went and got his mam. She phoned the r.s.p.c.a who advised her to take him to a vet so she did. Then her son and his mates knocked on all the doors to our estate trying to find out who he belonged to.
We phoned the vet he told us he was at, and rushed down there. Zuki has got at suspected broken jaw, teeth missing , a worrying back leg, and his face is in a mess 
He's got to have a x-ray tomorrow to find out exactly whats going on. He's comfortable and has been given pain killers and sedatives for the shock, fingers crossed he makes it through the night. 
I'm so grateful to the kids for doing something instead of leaving him there, and to the lads mam who went out of her way to get him to the vets. 
I've got to phone tomorrow after 10 to see how he got on overnight and they will be x-raying him later on.
Stupid stupid me never got round to getting pet insurance for him :-x


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Aww fingers crossed matey, keep us up to date


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Good luck with the little fella :smile:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks peeps.
Had a conversation earlier with my mum about the cost and her repsonse was "it's only a cat, be sensible"  But I'm willing to do whatever it takes to get him better again. Parents!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

*H* said:


> Thanks peeps.
> Had a conversation earlier with my mum about the cost and her repsonse was "it's only a cat, be sensible"  But I'm willing to do whatever it takes to get him better again. Parents!


Too right! Your story restores my faith in human nature. Great that those people went to all that trouble to find out who owned the cat. Loads a people would just walk past and ignore it!

Let us know how he gets on when you know.


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

I can't believe it!
I thought I hadn't seen him about, seen that horrible white one though!
It's face is in a mess so hopefully Zuki did it!!!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

feorag said:


> Too right! Your story restores my faith in human nature. Great that those people went to all that trouble to find out who owned the cat. Loads a people would just walk past and ignore it!
> 
> Let us know how he gets on when you know.


Yeah I'll post tomorrow after I've phoned them. My mates just phones and I nearly had a heart attack thinking it was the vets 
I'm so thankful to those kids and they're mum, he would have crawled off somewhere and died if it wasn't for them.



eileensimpson said:


> I can't believe it!
> I thought I hadn't seen him about, seen that horrible white one though!
> It's face is in a mess so hopefully Zuki did it!!!


He's been in the last couple of days, he only went out earlier to stretch his legs. I've not seen that white one for months, he won't come in our garden as Zuki see's him off. Harley hasn't hardly gone out since he got attacked by it, evil thing :whip:, I still don't know who that belongs too.


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

*H* said:


> Yeah I'll post tomorrow after I've phoned them. My mates just phones and I nearly had a heart attack thinking it was the vets
> I'm so thankful to those kids and they're mum, he would have crawled off somewhere and died if it wasn't for them.
> 
> 
> ...


I think it used to be owned by someone but has been let loose as it doesn't wear a collar and is out all times during the day and night.
I saw harley the other day and the white one came over so he hid under our car while I chased the little s**t away.
seen scooby aswell, how's he?


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah Scooby's fine, he dosn't go out much, has a new best friend - him and Millie are inseperable 
That white one is a bully, poor Harley's scared for life because of it


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

*H* said:


> Yeah Scooby's fine, he dosn't go out much, has a new best friend - him and Millie are inseperable
> That white one is a bully, poor Harley's scared for life because of it


oh, yeah!
how is the old escape artist!!!!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

eileensimpson said:


> oh, yeah!
> how is the old escape artist!!!!


Being trained.................. :whip: Gonna put 6 foot fencing up both sides we think before she gets her first season!!!


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

*H* said:


> Being trained.................. :whip: Gonna put 6 foot fencing up both sides we think before she gets her first season!!!


yes otherwise you'll have ty and podge fighting over her!!!
they are both randy buggers, hump anything that moves.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

eileensimpson said:


> yes otherwise you'll have ty and podge fighting over her!!!
> they are both randy buggers, hump anything that moves.


Yeah I know................. :lol2:


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

*H* said:


> Yeah I know................. :lol2:


anyway, *** then bed so let me know how you get on with the vet.
it is a real shame as he is lovely and he is the only one that chases that horrible white one away!!!!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah I will do


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

good luck with your cat, hope he makes it


Katie


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Right just spoke to the vet, they'll be putting him under in the next hour or so, if anything comes up on the x-ray they are going to phone me while he's under to talk through the options.
But he's had a comfortable night, so thats promising


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

im so sorry to hear about you kittie, Sounds promising that he had an ok night though, Keep us updated x

Big kisses for you 
xxx


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

oh I really hope the wee mite is ok... please let us know how it goes...


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks Peeps


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

hope your cats ok ..same thing happened to one of ours a few years back, then was got by a dog straight after..lived for another few years after..so fingers crossed


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks Matt
We've not heard anything, they said to phone back at 2 if we hadn't heard from them, so I think no news is good news. They was only going to phone if it was something major that needed doing, or something major that showed up on the x-rays. I think they were operating on his Jaw (if broken) without phoning. So a 50 mins countdown...........


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

well fingers crossed anyway


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Just phoned the vets, she didn't know much about what they had done, so we've got an appointment at 3.30 to go in and speak to the vet. She did say though he's ok and coming round


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

*H* said:


> Just phoned the vets, she didn't know much about what they had done, so we've got an appointment at 3.30 to go in and speak to the vet. She did say though he's ok and coming round


 
thats great news


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry that the animal is suffering because you let it roam the streets.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> Sorry that the animal is suffering because you let it roam the streets.


excuse me?
Dan don't be a prat, everyone has different opinions of cats being allowed out. Keep yours to yourself on my thread please. 
Oh and for the record he dosn't 'roam' the streets, he goes out in the garden and opposite the house. He's very much a house cat, its the best I can achieve with him previously being a feral cat!! It wouldn't be fair to him to keep him indoors all the time! Give over with your opinionated views, you don't know the circumstances, and it's quiet evil of you to post something like that on a thread like this!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

How is he??


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

how's you're cat doing hun???

erm also


> Sorry that the animal is suffering because you let it roam the streets.


that's a little harsh...cats are hunters by nature,yes they're our pets but if anything it's more unfair keeping a once feral cat locked up indoors when theres so much to explore outside :S


My cats have always had big gardens and area's to explore and seem to thrive from it..they've also loved bringing me tweeting and squeeking presents home..it's their nature to gather food and give it to the 'leader' of the pride as it were.



Katie


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

saxon said:


> How is he??


He's home, thank god! Broken jaw, had to be wired back together, 2 missing teeth that had to have the root drilled out and quiet a bit of swelling around his face. He's on strong pain killers for the next couple of days, But He's ok and alive  He's now settled down upstairs where its quiet, cuddled up on my fluffy coat sleeping it off.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

aw glad to hear he's okay hun, hope he continues to thrive 



Katie


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> aw glad to hear he's okay hun, hope he continues to thrive
> 
> 
> 
> Katie


Thanks Hun xx


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

Glad he's okay: victory:


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

am so pleased your wee kitty is doing well. and really, in respnse to the person who blamed you for letting him roam the streets, its not up to us what our cats want to do. i have 6. 5 are very happy being house cats, the 6th made my life a misery until i did what he wanted and opened the door! he bit, he scratched he peed everywhere. some just want to be out. although i always make sure he is in before nightfall. hope he keeps recovering.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

*H* said:


> excuse me?
> Dan don't be a prat, everyone has different opinions of cats being allowed out. Keep yours to yourself on my thread please.


You are of course entirely correct. For reference however when you post on a PUBLIC forum looking for responses don't be suprised when you hear something you don't want to.



butterfly said:


> in respnse to the person who blamed you for letting him roam the streets, its not up to us what our cats want to do


It is ENTIRELY up to you what your cats do, claiming anything else is pure ignorance. If dog owners acted in the same manner there would be hell to pay.

BUT, as *H* has said, this is her thread and she wants sympathy and not feuding so we can save that conversation for another day.


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

reticulatus, could you please change your attitude, as this thread is not the place for an argument? I see that you are concerned but pease cool your jets. Thankyou.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Get Cats Protection to catch and castrate the white cat. That will soon take the wind out of his sales and he will become a big softy


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

I have 2 things to say....

1. Im so glad that your cat is ok

2. We as people DO NOT own cats....THEY own us......


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Glad to hear the cat is home and over the op. It sounds like it was quite a big operation altogether, but good news. Hopefully his jaw will heal OK and he'll be back to his normal self.

On a different note about your little queen. If you aren't intending to breed from her you should have her speyed before she has a season. Un-neutered females are very prone to pyos (pyometra), which is an infection of the uterus. If the cat has an 'open pyo' you will see a discharge and hopefully can get it to the vet quickly. However, if it has a 'closed pyo' the infection will build in the uterus and you will have no warning at all until the cat becomes ill and by then it is often too late and the cat dies. Just some friendly advice.

And on a lighter note - it'll take more than a 6' fence to keep a rampant tom out of your garden or a rampant queen in:razz:! Because of the way cats breed they are totally 'driven' when in season!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Thankyou everyone  Really chuffed he's home and seems to be doing very well 

As for my female.................. Its a dog not a cat ...lol She's a pup who can squeeze herself through the thick hedges into the next door neighbours garden so she can play with their dog. 
I've only got male cats and they have all been neutered.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Get Cats Protection to catch and castrate the white cat. That will soon take the wind out of his sales and he will become a big softy


Aha! Thats an idea  Never thought of that!


devilsofdarkness said:


> I have 2 things to say....
> 
> 1. Im so glad that your cat is ok
> 
> 2. We as people DO NOT own cats....THEY own us......


Yup they sure do


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

*H* said:


> As for my female.................. Its a dog not a cat ...lol She's a pup who can squeeze herself through the thick hedges into the next door neighbours garden so she can play with their dog.
> I've only got male cats and they have all been neutered.


Ooops. Foot in mouth syndrome I'm afraid!!!

Still, I'm a newbie and didn't realise she was a dog!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

feorag said:


> Ooops. Foot in mouth syndrome I'm afraid!!!
> 
> Still, I'm a newbie and didn't realise she was a dog!


Lol no worries, Easy mistake to make I don't think It was said she was a dog.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Glad to hear things are looking ok for your lil one


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

great news


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> Glad to hear things are looking ok for your lil one


Thankx Bex, I've already posted on your thread Hun, but my god I can only imagine what your feeling right now 
**Hugs**


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

*H* said:


> Thankx Bex, I've already posted on your thread Hun, but my god I can only imagine what your feeling right now
> **Hugs**


I see it hun thank you xx am heartbroken  but am really chuffed your lil one is going to pull through xxx


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> You are of course entirely correct. For reference however when you post on a PUBLIC forum looking for responses don't be suprised when you hear something you don't want to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have to disagree. cats are not like dogs. you cannot, if they do not want you to, contain them in a garden. they are wanderers by nature.


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

i think he means more like the constant dog fights that we'd see in the street, two angry dogs going at each other whilst kids play near by, that'd be all over the news here!
So glad the cat is ok though


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

butterfly said:


> i have to disagree. cats are not like dogs. you cannot, if they do not want you to, contain them in a garden. they are wanderers by nature.


And I have to disagree with this! I agree that you cannot train cats to the extent of dogs and that they will wander if allowed to, but you can keep your cats safe and prevent them from being a nuisance to others by cat proofing your garden to keep them in.

I did mine 18 years ago and my cats have been totally safe from traffic, dogs, diseases and people stealing them, while still enjoying the pleasures of sunbathing, butterfly chasing etc. and although I've never encouraged birds in my garden since I got the cats and they seldom ever come near, Harry did catch one many years ago as it swooped down. However, I got it from him and released it, it was fine after hiding under my Video cabinet all day until my OH came home and moved it. Bl**dy pooed on me as it flew out too - that's gratitude for you!:lol2:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Didn't have a very good night last night, he's been up most of the night in pain  meowing and wagging his tail, very restless, and he won't leave my side. I Finally managed to get him settled at about 5 this morning, in bed with me, and he didn't budge until I got up at 2 this afternoon.
Bless him, he's having trouble eating so I'm having to mash up a bit of kitten food with some water and syringing it in the side of his mouth. He's also having to have his painkillers this way.
I feel so sorry for him.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

aw poor little guy... awful seeing em like this, but i'm sure given a little time n some tlc he'll come on leaps n bounds.fingers crossed for u both


Katie


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww, Im sorry he is in so much pain 
Have you told the vet he is in this much pain?

Hope he will be OK. Keep us updated


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> Aww, Im sorry he is in so much pain
> Have you told the vet he is in this much pain?
> 
> Hope he will be OK. Keep us updated


Yeah the vet told me when we collected him it was to be expected. It made it worse that he couldn't take his painkillers as he's having trouble eating (they have to be put in food) He's acting as if he's hungry, keeps sniffing his food, tries to have a taste then just gives up. So last night I had to give him his medication in his mouth followed by some mashed up food just to line his stomach.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

*H* if he has little or no appetite (understandable if he's in pain) and you are having to syringe feed him, ask your vet for a couple of tins of Hills a/d diet. It's a very rich, high protein, high calorie food designed to be as nutritious as possible for post-op and seriously ill dogs and cats, who aren't eating their normal quantity of food. It's a small tin and it's like a thick pate, designed so that you can mix it with a little water and syringe feed it. Then you can crush the tablets and mix them in with the pate.

I can highly recommend it in your position.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

feorag said:


> *H* if he has little or no appetite (understandable if he's in pain) and you are having to syringe feed him, ask your vet for a couple of tins of Hills a/d diet. It's a very rich, high protein, high calorie food designed to be as nutritious as possible for post-op and seriously ill dogs and cats, who aren't eating their normal quantity of food. It's a small tin and it's like a thick pate, designed so that you can mix it with a little water and syringe feed it. Then you can crush the tablets and mix them in with the pate.
> 
> I can highly recommend it in your position.


Ok, he's going back down tomorrow anyway so I'll ask her then, thankyou. His medication is liquid form, so no crushing and I can get it straight into him with little stress involved. I'm hoping he'll get the hang of eating, I think he's hungry, he just don't know how to go about it with his painful jaw. The kitten food he's having is whiskers Kitten loaf so its like a thick pate that I can mix with water to get down him, but yes your right if he hasn't regained his ability to eat he will need something packed full with protien and nutrition. He's looking skinny too , it was wednesday morning he last ate, but he seems to have lost quiet a bit of weight.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah hills is great stuff... 

hopefully you should have your little one back to his old self soon !


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

evaporated milk is good aswell
x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

*H* said:


> He's looking skinny too , it was wednesday morning he last ate, but he seems to have lost quiet a bit of weight.


Cats don't do so well without eating. Unlike dogs they can't go a long time without food, so it is important that he eats.

Can't blame the poor wee soul not wanting to eat though - his jaw must hurt like hell when he's trying.

Whiskas kitten loaf is good, but I think Hills is a specially developed food for cats and dogs in exactly the situation your cat is in at the moment, so it's worth trying - of course your vet may not agree with me on that one!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi *H* - I'm just wondering how your cat's getting on? I hope no news is good news and that he's getting better!

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

feorag said:


> Hi *H* - I'm just wondering how your cat's getting on? I hope no news is good news and that he's getting better!
> 
> Fingers crossed!!


Hi Feorag, Sorry I've only just noticed this post or I would have replied quicker. 

Yes he's doing brilliantly now. Wouldn't eat as first but managed to get him interested in some cheese  (Should have known he wouldn't turn down cheese as its his favorite thing in the world) From then on, he just tucked into absolutely everything, think he just needed the reassurance he could eat.
He came off his painkillers last week, and has been happy since, hasn't shown any sign of still being in pain.
His jaw is healing nicely, the wire doesn't seem to be bothering him at all, but the vet said if it looks like it is just nip him back down and she'll snip it for him. Otherwise it should dissolve in about 6 weeks.
He's had a walk around the garden (with my supervision) and this is the only place he's ever allowed to go again!! lol To be honest he hasn't shown any interest in going outside, he just wants to be at home all day being fussed over 
He's turned into a big fuss pot, he used to only be for me and me only, but now he just wants to fuss over everyone. Think it shook him up a bit to be honest, well its bound to have. As he was previously Ferrel, he's always been a very nervous cat, hence why he'd only ever come to me, but the change in him is unbelievable! He's a different cat now. Its weird how something as bad as this, has a good side, it has made him more trusting and confident.
But yeah he's doing well, thankyou for asking after him


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i'm glad he's doing well. **hugs to you and kitty*


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Iliria said:


> i'm glad he's doing well. **hugs to you and kitty*


Thanks  xx


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Awwww im glad your cats feeling better. I found out last night my male cats brother was run over yesterday. He didnt make it though. Plus the tosser driving didnt even stop :bash:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

groovy chick said:


> Awwww im glad your cats feeling better. I found out last night my male cats brother was run over yesterday. He didnt make it though. Plus the tosser driving didnt even stop :bash:


Aw Hun I'm really sorry to hear that  
Some people are Heartless b*****s :-x


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

sorry to hear about that hope he pulls though k good luck.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi - just got back from a weekend in Surrey and read your post.

I'm so pleased he's OK, I've been thinking about him ever since it happened. Great that there are good "side effects" too! Long may it last!

As far as people not stopping when they run over animals - how many do. Not many I think - unless they are animal lovers themselves! A lot of people think "it's just an animal".


----------

